# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب قسم الاجهزه نوكيا s40 جافا برنامج برنامج التحكم فى الكمبيوترمن الجوال Bluetooth PC Remote

## mohamed73

برنامج التحكم فى الكمبيوترمن الجوال Bluetooth PC Remote   برنامج يجعلك تتحكم فى الكمبوتر الخاص  من الجوال عن طريق البلوتوث.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   **

----------

